# Burton Cartel ond Jones Flagship?



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

The highback and straps are good enough yes. The baseplate on Burton bindings aren't as rigid as fx Ride and Now. The stiffest plate Burton has would be Mission, besides the X-base/GenX, but then the highback is a little softer. Guessing it's still enough if you crank on the lean.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

mark84 said:


> I would like to buy a new Burton Bindings for my Jones Flagship.
> Do you guys think a Cartel is responsive enough to handle a Freeride Board like the Flagship?
> Burton website lists two bindings as "stiff": The Cartel and the Xbase.
> Xbase is out of question - too expensive. Next on the list would be the Cartel.
> ...


How much do you weigh?

I'm 200lbs and the only Burton bindings I've felt good freeriding on were Genesis X EST. I'm not a fan of reflex for freeride on stiff boards, they're just too soft and I feel like they make twisting the board torsionally take way more effort.

Jones, Now, Rome, or Union have better freeride options at more reasonable prices.

If you have to have Burtons the Cartels can work though. It's not like you'll be unable to ride.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Personally I wouldn't choose Cartels for a Flagship. I have Rome Targas on mine and I think they are a great fit for what I like. I didn't ride them on the Flagship but I tried out the Jones Apollo which I think is pretty much just the Now O-drive with Jones branding, that would be a good match. Also might look at Fix Magnums, Bent Metal Solutions, Ride Capo or El Hefe. Union Falcor(watch out for those carbon parts on the highback though), Rome Katana.

I do have some est Cartels on my Cloudsplitter and they are great for a nimble, surfy pow board. They're just not what I would look to for a Flagship.


----------



## mark84 (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks, very helpful. I will no longer consider the cartel for my flagship. 
One issue i have with modern bindings is that most of them have canted footbeds. Am I really the only one who doesn`t like them? 
I think I will order a Jones Mercury or Apollo. They have flat footbeds and should be fairly stiff.


----------

